# How did the elves get there?



## celebdraug (Feb 2, 2004)

theThe elves appeared beside Lake Cuivienen, how?  
did they just appear like magic or did just appear slkowly from the earth or something?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess they were 'put there' by Iluvatar himself, though what means and devices he used is quite unclear so I will resort to saying that the appearance of the Elves was simply "magical".


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 2, 2004)

'Quendi and Eldar' (HoME 11) gives us the Elvish 'fairy-story' on how the first Elves awoke. 

Their bodies had been laying dormant or 'asleep' for some time. They had been 'set' in M-E by Eru. (Athrabeth; HoME 10)


----------



## celebdraug (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, if they had been "set" there, wouldnt the Valar have seen them? Melkor could have seen them and destroyed them....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 3, 2004)

The place whence the Elves would emerge was hidden from the Valar as well as from Melkor. Melkor had many spies around so he discovered them sooner.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Feb 4, 2004)

And Melkor managed to make the Elves fear the Valar,That is why when Orome(it was him,wasn't it?)met the elves near Cuivienen,they were afraid of him.


----------



## Jan (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, it was Orome, who liked to ride through there on his horse, Nahar.


----------

